# RMIT vs Monash



## viju055 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi,

Iam vijay, i have completed my B.Tech, and I have 3 years work experience in s/w industry as a developer. I want to do higher education in Australia in Master Of technology, i have applied for monash and RMIT ? which university is good ? Are there any scholarships given for international students ? What is the scope of IT in australia ? How difficult or easy to get jobs in IT ?

Please any one who are in IT help me on this.

Thanks


----------

